

Blake Ross on the Facebook acquisition - aston
http://www.blakeross.com/2007/07/19/facebook/

======
budu3
It looks like Paul Buchheit is becomming quite an Angel Investor of note.

------
schoudha
Ycombinator invested in Parakey? Was that public knowledge?

~~~
aston
Maybe more suprising is that they took on so much funding already. Definitely
beyond the small seed level. I wonder what kind of valuation they had at the
time.

~~~
blakeross
We actually took little funding at a high valuation; we just spread the love
among multiple investors to benefit from different perspectives.

~~~
aston
The high valuation's not entirely surprising. Given that, then, Facebook
must've ponied up some serious f-you money/equity to get you guys to actually
sell...

------
adamdoupe
I wonder how much that iPhone is worth...

